# where to find nerites



## trc007 (14 Aug 2008)

Hi all, i have been looking to purchase a few nerite snails for some time now but AE and snailshop.com are sold out and have been for a while. anyone know where i can get hold of a few?


----------



## Egmel (14 Aug 2008)

You could try emailing the snail shop, they had some small staghorns left when I asked last time, no ruby nerites though 

Alternatively some LFS's stock them so you could trawl round the local places.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Aug 2008)

Where do you live?

I tend to find Maidenhead Aquatics stock them.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (14 Aug 2008)

More a cautionary word, I used Gogosnails on ebay for some nirites and 4 out of 6 arrived dead the 2 that arrived alive died trhe day afterwards when I emailed them to try and get them replaced they got shitty and left me bad feedback despite them being the ones at fault. 
I'd avoid them unless you can't get any from maidenhead.


----------



## trc007 (14 Aug 2008)

ebay can be very doggy indeed, i recently recieved a half dead discus, no heatpack was used but tey added a slab of frozen food in the box!!!! now they just dont wana no. im an idiot really i guess but im still fuming


----------



## Themuleous (14 Aug 2008)

Where you from?


----------



## trc007 (14 Aug 2008)

wiltshire in the south west


----------



## mick b (14 Aug 2008)

trc007 said:
			
		

> ebay can be very doggy indeed, i recently recieved a half dead discus, no heatpack was used but tey added a slab of frozen food in the box!!!! now they just dont wana no. im an idiot really i guess but im still fuming



If you want GOOD Discus, visit BIDKA and check out the Sponsors, you may be suprised by the high quality and reasonable prices.

Link;  http://forum.bidka.org/index.php

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Themuleous (14 Aug 2008)

Right, sorry can help then.  I know lots of LFS but none down that way.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Aug 2008)

Pets @ Home sell them, they had loads when I visited at the weekend (Brentford) but after seeing their appaulling conditions and dead fish everywhere, I just walked off and refused to buy anything there.


----------



## durtydurty (14 Aug 2008)

Porton aquatics near Salisbury had some when I went in on Sunday.

Nerites are the horned ones right? or do you mean the big zebra type ones?


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Porton aquatics near Salisbury had some when I went in on Sunday.
> 
> Nerites are the horned ones right? or do you mean the big zebra type ones?



Coxwell Aquatics near Wolverhampton had some in today.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Aug 2008)

trc007 said:
			
		

> wiltshire in the south west



southern aquatics at creekmore in poole have loads.. and are practically giving them away at about Â£1 each! If you hurry they might still have some.  I asked for 6 the other day and got 9 for a tenner


----------

